# Broken toe?



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

My brother and his family, incuding Nell the labrador, came down to stay at my parents house last weekend. After a nice long walk Nell, Branston and Lily had an epic zoomie playfight session down the garden, which unfortunately resulted in Nell ending up with a limp.
On inspection we realised that it was her 3rd toe on one of her front paws that was the problem, she's a good girl and let me examine it quite thoroughly, it was swollen and obviously very tender, but it was in alignment and I was able to flex it fully. We came to the conclusion that she had probably some how bent it back while they were playing.
I told my brother to rest her and try to get some ice on it to bring the inflammation down and then see how she was the next day.

Anyway, he went home the next day, she was still limping badly so he gave her some Metacam (Nell is the most accident prone dog in the world so he had a supply at home!) After 3 days he said she was better and putting it to the ground but still limping so took her to the vets.

The vet said that she thought it might be broken and wanted to x-ray. My brother's response was:
"If you x-ray and it is broken, what will the treatment be?" 
Vet: "There's not much we can do with a broken toe so it will just be rest and Metacam"
My Brother: "and if it's not broken?"
Vet: "Rest and Metacam!"

So my brother basically asked the vet if there was much point in x-raying and the fact that she had already improved slightly then why not just continue with what he's been doing.
The vets repsonse was:
"Well it's my advice to x-ray, I can give you a quote for how much it will be"
But my brother isn't concerned about the cost, he has insurance, he is concerned however about giving Nell an unecessary General Anaesthetic for an x-ray especially seeing as Nell's mum dropped dead at the age of 4 from an unknown heart condition in an otherwise fit healthy dog.

The vet said that there is no need to worry about that as Nell's heart is fine (they thought that about Skye's) but my brother just can't see the point.

What would you do if it were your dog?


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

personally i would ask for an xray without an anesthetic if the answer was no and the treatment the same I wouldnt go for it - see no point as the risk outweighs the benefit here


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldn't xray! Proper rest, for a month, then if no improvement, I'd xray or scan. 
She could have damaged bone, tendon or liagament in the toe - or all of them! If the toe isnt floppy, then the structures are unlikely to be damaged enough to need surgical repair, so the only course of action is rest. Real rest though!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of mine broke their toe, she didnt have an x-ray  They put it in a soft cast and with rest it healed itself.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I don't think there is any point in x-raying. Her toe is aligned so it's not dislocated, she has circulation and movement in it so even IF it's broken they're only going to advise rest, which is what he's doing anyway. He's only taking her out in the garden on a lead for toilet and nothing else.

I've suggested he get her some nice bones or stag bars to chew to keep her occupied. 

The main problem is he is dog sitting his bosses dog for a week from tomorrow so he's going to have to try and keep them apart!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Whenever I've seen dogs with suspected broken toes, the vets have always taken x-rays. I've had 3 friends whos dogs have broken their toes and have seen more online. Could the vet not do X-rays under sedation?

I suspect it depends on the break, but I believe he normal recommendation is a splint and restricted excersize.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Splints are very controversial in treating broken toes. Many vets won't do it. I would never ever splint oneof my dogs for a toe! In order to be effective, a dogs leg needs to be fully cast. The pressure sores etc that can be caused from such a cast can lead to a lot more serious problems than a broken toe. I have heard of cases where dogs have ended up having legs amputated after casting for a broken toe!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

The vet never suggested a splint, she just said that even if it was broken the treatment would be rest and Metacam.

Nell has broken a toe before and it wasn't splinted that time.

I guess it very much depends on the type of break. I'm not convinced that Nell's toe is broken at all, I'm a chiropractor so have a pretty good knowledge of how joints work, her toe is perfectly aligned, it has full range of movement, good circulation and has no instability, so even if it is broken it can only be a fairly minor crack.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarahferret said:


> Splints are very controversial in treating broken toes. Many vets won't do it. I would never ever splint oneof my dogs for a toe! In order to be effective, a dogs leg needs to be fully cast. The pressure sores etc that can be caused from such a cast can lead to a lot more serious problems than a broken toe. I have heard of cases where dogs have ended up having legs amputated after casting for a broken toe!


My dog had a full cast on her leg and she still has the scars from her pressure sores.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Pudding broke her toe and it was completely bandaged up for six weeks but No splint. 

She broke her back outside toe clean in half .. Ouch


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Daisy broke her toe a while back. X-rays were taken to judge the extent of the damage and also I think to simply confirm diagnoses. She wasn't sedated or anything and I was with her, holding/comforting her while the x-ray was being taken. I would imagine though that this isn't something a lot of vets would allow.


----------

